# FV-1 only work with pin 13 grounded



## doublej (Oct 22, 2020)

So I have built the FV-1 Dev board.  Was having some issues getting the eeprom programmed so I gave up using the pedal for that and purchased one of these.  It worked right away and was able to program a test program successfully.  However I am only getting sound out of pin 28 from the Fv-1 when pin 13 is grounded from the stock programs - chorus, flange, and tremolo reverb.  does this indicate a problem with the eeprom (SCL, SDA?). trying to get my head around all of this but im thinking is has to be there.  I am getting continuity between the FV-1 and the eeprom and 3.3v on pin8 of the eeprom.

edit - should clarify that I get sound out of the pedal when pin 13 is not grounded but it is just the dry.  turning up the mix lowers the volume since nothing is coming from pin 28.


----------



## zgrav (Oct 22, 2020)

were you able to get the programs on the purchased eeprom to work in your dev board and it stopped working?   Is that what you mean when you said it worked right away?


----------



## doublej (Oct 22, 2020)

The eeprom I bought was blank I mean that the programmer I bought worked right away vs the one on the Dev board


----------



## zgrav (Oct 22, 2020)

OK.  so your dev board does not seem to work with the EEPROM, or your EEPROM is not programmed correctly even though it looks like it is. or perhaps both.  do you have another fv-1 pedal you can use to confirm your eeprom is working?


----------



## doublej (Oct 22, 2020)

Unfortunately I don’t. I have been thinking about getting a pre programmed eeprom to test. In the meantime is there a way to test the eeprom I have even though it says the bin file has transferred and verified?


----------



## zgrav (Oct 22, 2020)

I would suggest ordering an eeprom with sounds that interest you and see if it works.  If it does, you can then try copying that one and reloading it onto your other EEPROM.  If that works, you can then try changing the programs on your EEPROM to see if you can get it sorted out.

And if the programmed eeprom does not work in the DEV board, you can trouble shoot the  board.  Hard to really do that until you know you have a working EEPROM.


----------



## doublej (Oct 23, 2020)

So I was able to find an old windows machine on the attic and it programmed the eeprom!  I guess my Mac just wasn’t working. Still can’t do it directly to the Dev board but at least I know what to track down and that the pedal works


----------



## zgrav (Oct 23, 2020)

Congratulations on sorting those things out.  Good luck with further progress!


----------

